# Got VANOS? Get Synthetic 5W50!



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

Vanos making to much noise.....

Click here and scroll down half way:
http://www.terrysaytherauto.com/whatsnew.htm


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

*Wrong!*

5w50 is HEAVIER than the recommended 5w30, not lighter.

Read the article again. They are trying to sway folks currently running 20w50 (which should be nobody) to switch to 5w50.

Bill


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Wrong!*



BillP said:


> *5w50 is HEAVIER than the recommended 5w30, not lighter.
> 
> Read the article again. They are trying to sway folks currently running 20w50 (which should be nobody) to switch to 5w50.
> 
> Bill *


He meant 5W50 is lighter than 20W50. I think 5W30 is too light for the 540's. Does anybody know what the M5's are using?


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

*10W30 might be to thin for M62*



possessed007 said:



> *He meant 5W50 is lighter than 20W50. I think 5W30 is too light for the 540's. Does anybody know what the M5's are using? *


Exactly. It seems that 5W30 might be too thin for the 540. I'm looking forward to trying 5W50 on the next oil change.

It would be good to see other 540 owners with the ticking/tapping noise give 5W50 a try to see if it resolves the problem.


----------



## wbg94583 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Wrong!*



possessed007 said:


> *He meant 5W50 is lighter than 20W50. I think 5W30 is too light for the 540's. Does anybody know what the M5's are using? *


I belive the M5 cars run Castrol 10w60 synthetic motor oil; I was at a BMW dealer a week ago and saw a bottle of the stuff in the display case and asked the parts guy what car's used this oil-----M5's is what he told me. (I run Valvoline 20w50 synblend year-round in my 6 cyl E39).


----------



## jim628 (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought when valves make too much noise, using thicker oil will reduce the noise...no?


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

jim628 said:


> *I thought when valves make too much noise, using thicker oil will reduce the noise...no? *


There seems to be two issues here. Both arriving at a 5W50 solution.

1. The first one is the URL above that talks about the VANOS units sticking due to the Non-Synthetic 20W50 oil and is recommending the use of the thinner Synthetic 5W50 to solve the problem.

2. The second issue (not very clear in this thread) is that one of our members (possessed007), apparently solved a similar, but possibly different problem going from the thinner 5W30 synthetic to a thicker 5W50 synthetic.

In my opinion, the only reason BMW is pushing the thinner 5W30 these days is to improve gas milege.....at the expense engine longivity. 8-10 years ago you would not dare put 5W30 in your BMW. 20W50 was the only thing they recommended.

Now maybe the 20W50 is two thick for the VANOS system, (not really sure), but I have a feeling that 5W30 may be two thin for the 4.4/M62.

My paticurlar problem, is a tapping noise at idle, only when the engine is warmed up. Seems worse on hotter days. It might be the main bearing issue, but I'm going to try the 5W50 soon to see if it resolved the noise, as it did for possessed007.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

mtmnet said:


> *My paticurlar problem, is a tapping noise at idle, only when the engine is warmed up. Seems worse on hotter days. It might be the main bearing issue, but I'm going to try the 5W50 soon to see if it resolved the noise, as it did for possessed007. *


Well it seems last night it was very hot I noticed that the noise was reduced but it is still there. I'm having the same problem as you stated above I hear the noise when the engine is warmed up or if it's very hot. The final conclusion is the following..........the noise cannot be heard from the inside anymore but after going to McDonald's drive threw I finally heard the noise since it bounced off the wall. So it seems it's not as loud as before but it is still there.

Well try it and tell me what you think later.


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

possessed007 said:


> *Well it seems last night it was very hot I noticed that the noise was reduced but it is still there. I'm having the same problem as you stated above I hear the noise when the engine is warmed up or if it's very hot. The final conclusion is the following..........the noise cannot be heard from the inside anymore but after going to McDonald's drive threw I finally heard the noise since it bounced off the wall. So it seems it's not as loud as before but it is still there.
> 
> Well try it and tell me what you think later. *


Sounds like the real problem is the "crankshaft main bearing shells" as described in Serivce Bulletin# 11 06 97. The heaver oil probably just helps hide the real problem.

Short version of Service Bulletin# 11 06 97

*SUBJECT:* Irregular Engine Clicking Noise

*Model:* All with M60 and M62 engines.

*Situation:* Isolated reports have been received of a loud clicking noise coming frm the lower crankcase area, cylinder bank 5 - 8.

The noise which has also been described as a loud irregular tapping (similar to the tapping of a mechanical type writer) is best duplicated with the engine at operating temperature, engine speeds from idle to approximately 2000 RMPM and with an engine load (transmission in drive, air conditioning switched on, etc.)

This noise complaint is not caused by mechanical damage to any engine components and its cause, in no way, compromises the reliability of continuous engine operation.

*Correction:* Only if customer complaint of an inconsistent engine clicking noise is received and the noise is verified under the condtions described above, should the "crankshaft main bearings shells" be replaced.

The following bearing shell color configuration should be used to eliminate the clicking noise complaint:

.....blah ...blah blah....


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

mtmnet said:


> *Sounds like the real problem is the "crankshaft main bearing shells" as described in Serivce Bulletin# 11 06 97. The heaver oil probably just helps hide the real problem.
> 
> Short version of Service Bulletin# 11 06 97
> 
> ...


Well at least it's not as loud as before I thought I was driving a 1980's diesel Mercedes.


----------

